# Please donate



## fabiotek

Hello everybody, good morning!

Our 12 thematic radio stations are commercial-free and listener-supported.

We play campaign breaks in English language to Raise Funds. Our intention is to add at the END of the audio tape “PLEASE DONATE” in several languages, such as Spanish, Japanese, Russian, French, and German.

May I ask for your kind help in order understand how to translate "Please Donate" (the context has been described above) in *Russian language?*

I was told that _ Пожалуйста пожертвуйте _ is OK. Just not sure if it is a nice way to say it, other than grammatically correct.

Please note that in order to keep the campaign audio tape short, we cannot make the sentence in each language too long, so the idea is to keep each translation of "please donate" as short as possible but is mandatory to say it nicely.

Thank you in advance for your time and assistance.

Best regards,

Fabio


----------



## abracadabra!

"Поддержите нас!" (support us) might work. If it's not too long: "нам нужна ваша помощь" (we need your help) or "нам нужна ваша поддержка" (we need your support). It's easier to understand, but longer. (Borrowed the idea from here.)


----------



## fabiotek

Thank you very much Abracadabra!

Is there any option that you can suggest where we keep the word "donate" or "donation" in the sentence?

Thank you again.

Best regards,

Fabio


----------



## Maroseika

Direct translation of "donate" into Russian has much narrower sense than in English, it begets wrong allusions (being a cognate of "sacrifice") and sounds bad.
Abovementioned versions look natural and are widely used in similar cases.


----------



## fabiotek

Thank you very much for the explanation Maroseika and Abracadabra! Today I learnt something new, thanks to you!

Best regards,

Fabio


----------



## abracadabra!

If you make sure the context makes the listeners understand you correctly then those versions are fine. They are widely used indeed, but the interpretation of support like in sports (help our purposes in any conceivable way, make other people believe in us like you do, wish us a success in your hearts, cheer for us) is also possible. Since in the beginning of the tape you probably describe anyway what help you need exactly and how it can be delivered, I think you evade this interpretation.


----------



## Rosett

"Вносите на наш счёт" is straightforward about money to raise funds.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> "Вносите на наш счёт" is straightforward about money to raise funds.


   This wording is rather associated with some banking operation. It may imply that money to be deposited.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> This wording is rather associated with some banking operation. It may imply that money to be deposited.


How else can you raise money through crowdfunding? Unlikely someone would be willing to bring in cash or second-hand stuff at garage sale; everything else is banking operation.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> How else can you raise money through crowdfunding? Unlikely someone would be willing to bring in cash or second-hand stuff at garage sale; everything else is banking operation.


I meant that the wording would imply deposition of money in a bank account rather than donating.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> I meant that the wording would imply deposition of money in a bank account rather than donating.


That is exactly how it works with donations in the real fundraising, including possibly Yandex money, Webmoney Кошелёк, etc. 
Otherwise you may support them by FB likes.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> "Вносите на наш счёт" is straightforward about money to raise funds.


I'm afraid that even though this wording may be very accurate terminologically, I've never heard it by the radio in the similar context. Usually they say something like "Поддержите нас (вы можете помочь такому-то). Номер счета такой-то".


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> That is exactly how it works with donations in the real fundraising, including possibly Yandex money, Webmoney Кошелёк, etc.
> Otherwise you may support them by FB likes.


The sentence you propose technically correctly  offers to deposit money in some banking account, but it doesn't give the slightest idea of what's the purpose of this operation.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> The sentence you propose technically correctly  offers to deposit money in some banking account, but it doesn't give the slightest idea of what's the purpose of this operation.


The purpose is in the context of broadcasting. Also, the radio station is not in Russia.


----------



## fabiotek

Thank you Maroseika, Q-cumber and Rosett for helping out and for the *brainstorming session.*

One of our radio stations (AmbientRadio "dot" net) has a high percentage (40%) of listeners connecting from Russia, another one (JazzRadio "dot" co) a high percentage of listeners connecting from Japan, some other radio station a high percentage of listeners connecting from from USA, etc. 
I would say that is a real Global environment. This is why we collected inputs and suggestions regarding how to write "please donate" properly and in a nice way in 5 more languages. 

The idea is to deliver the message "please donate" not changing a lot the words whenever possible (I understood in this thread that sometime this is not feasible!), and also to try to do it politely.

Thank you again.

Best regards,

Fabio


----------



## Rosett

fabiotek said:


> ...and also to try to do it politely


In Russian we would not normally say "please/пожалуйста" in your context. People who donate understand that properly.


----------



## Q-cumber

fabiotek said:


> Thank you Maroseika, Q-cumber and Rosett for helping out and for the *brainstorming session.*
> 
> One of our radio stations (AmbientRadio "dot" net) has a high percentage (40%) of listeners connecting from Russia, another one (JazzRadio "dot" co) a high percentage of listeners connecting from Japan, some other radio station a high percentage of listeners connecting from from USA, etc.
> I would say that is a real Global environment. This is why we collected inputs and suggestions regarding how to write "please donate" properly and in a nice way in 5 more languages.
> 
> The idea is to deliver the message "please donate" not changing a lot the words whenever possible (I understood in this thread that sometime this is not feasible!), and also to try to do it politely.
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Fabio


The verbatim translation would be "пожалуйста жертвуйте!" , but I'd not recommend using this wording, unless money is needed for a person with a disability , for ill children and so on.  Direct "begging" sentences don't sound that well in Russian and to be avoided.


----------



## fabiotek

_"The verbatim translation would be "пожалуйста жертвуйте!" , but I'd not recommend using this wording, unless money is needed for a person with a disability , for ill children and so on. Direct "begging" sentences don't sound that well in Russian and to be avoided."_


Understood Q-cumber, thank you.  
No no... we are not really looking for direct begging sentences  in any language...


----------

